# Xog-7.0 ==> Xorg-7.1

## bandreabis

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-im/kopete

... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8 [1.4.7] USE="-debug" 52 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2 [2.0.1] USE="-debug" 373 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1 [6.4.2-r2] USE="nptl%* -debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,064 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1 [1.0.2-r7] USE="dri ipv6 nptl%* sdl%* xorg%* xprint (-3dfx) -aiglx% -debug -dmx% -kdrive% -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev%* keyboard%* mouse%* synaptics%* -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx%* radeon%* vesa%* -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -epson% -fbdev% -glint% -i128% (-i740) -i810% (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% (-newport) (-nsc) -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 6,105 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r2 [1.0.0.5] USE="-debug" 220 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 261 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1 [1.0.1.3] USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.5-r1 [0.14.4-r2] USE="dlloader" 123 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3 [6.5.8.0] USE="dri -debug" 706 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 [1.0.1.3] USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1 [6.4.2] 1,288 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 [7.0-r1] USE="(-3dfx%)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-acecad%) (-aiptek%) (-calcomp%) (-citron%) (-digitaledge%) (-dmc%) (-dynapro%) (-elo2300%) (-elographics%) (-evdev%*) (-fpit%) (-hyperpen%) (-jamstudio%) (-joystick%) (-keyboard%*) (-magellan%) (-magictouch%) (-microtouch%) (-mouse%*) (-mutouch%) (-palmax%) (-penmount%) (-spaceorb%) (-summa%) (-synaptics%*) (-tek4957%) (-ur98%) (-vmmouse%) (-void%) (-wacom%)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-apm%) (-ark%) (-chips%) (-cirrus%) (-cyrix%) (-dummy%) (-fbdev%) (-fglrx%*) (-glint%) (-i128%) (-i740%) (-i810%) (-imstt%) (-mach64%) (-mga%) (-neomagic%) (-newport%) (-nsc%) (-nv%) (-nvidia%) (-r128%) (-radeon%*) (-rendition%) (-s3%) (-s3virge%) (-savage%) (-siliconmotion%) (-sis%) (-sisusb%) (-sunbw2%) (-suncg14%) (-suncg3%) (-suncg6%) (-sunffb%) (-sunleo%) (-suntcx%) (-tdfx%) (-tga%) (-trident%) (-tseng%) (-v4l%) (-vesa%*) (-vga%) (-via%) (-vmware%) (-voodoo%)" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 12,633 kB
```

Perchè sono disattivati INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS  :Question: 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-30

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Sat, 14 Oct 2006 10:00:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X aac alsa avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_it live mikmod mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session sndfile spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa vorbis wmf xml xmms xorg xprint xv xvid yahoo zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Luca89

INPUT_DEVICES  e VIDEO_CARDS sono passati dall'ebuild xorg-x11 a xorg-server, va tutto ok  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Certo che oltre che pirla sono pure cecato!

Grazie Luca.

EDIT: e vai di aggiornamento!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Certo che oltre che pirla sono pure cecato!
> 
> Grazie Luca.
> 
> EDIT: e vai di aggiornamento!

 

NON LO FAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeee

tranne che, come me, non vuoi sacrificare l'accelerazione HW...

(il discorso vale per tutti i possessori di scheda grafica ATI X200)

Infatti gli unici driver che vanno sono quelli <= 8.24.

Quelli che vanno con xorg 7.1 sono >8.24.

morale della favola: CHE MI TAGLIASSERO LE MANI SE COMPRO UN'ALTRA ATI

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Shocked:  anche io odio ATI.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

come qualcuno qui nel forum ha come firma:

 :Twisted Evil:  burn ati   :Twisted Evil: 

senti, io ho una x300 e ho i driver 8.27.10-r1 con xorg 7.0 e l'acc mi va.

dici che avrei problemi a passare??

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  anche io odio ATI.    
> 
> come qualcuno qui nel forum ha come firma:
> 
>  burn ati  
> ...

 

non so ... io ho la X200, e gli ultimi dirver "usabili" esistenti sono gli 8.23, e non sono compatibili con Xorg 7.1

Tu non dovresti avere problemi, gli 8.27.etc  sono compatibili con Xorg 7.1

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> NON LO FAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeee

 

X11-7.1 non era stato stabilizzato su x86 e amd64 proprio per via dei problemi con i dirver binari.

adesso pare che questi problemi siano risolti, altrimenti non avrebbero reso stabili i pacchetti, non trovi?

qualcuno avrà pur scritto una guida all'aggiornamento, specie nel forum internazionale. mi sembra impossibile che rendano i pacchetti stabili su architetture dove non funzionano

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> X11-7.1 non era stato stabilizzato su x86 e amd64 proprio per via dei problemi con i dirver binari.

 

Cosa secondo me opinabile visto che non tutti usano i driver binari ati o nvidia   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sarebbe come dire che i developer di xorg si smazzano per rilasciare una relase stabile e gli viene mascherata solo perché ALTRI che rilasciano driver esterni e closed-source non fanno il loro lavoro   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ora l'accelerazione non mi funziona e non mi serve per ora, sto usando i driver ATI open ora.

L'unica cosa che vorrei chiedere è come diavolo si fa a far andare DRI e glx con i drivers open, visto che per ora con le guide del wiki non ci riesco?

E' colpa della x200?

Ma almeno dovrebbe attivarsi sto DRI, invece nisba.

Ma questo è OT in questa discussione.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   X11-7.1 non era stato stabilizzato su x86 e amd64 proprio per via dei problemi con i dirver binari. 
> 
> Cosa secondo me opinabile visto che non tutti usano i driver binari ati o nvidia  
> 
> Sarebbe come dire che i developer di xorg si smazzano per rilasciare una relase stabile e gli viene mascherata solo perché ALTRI che rilasciano driver esterni e closed-source non fanno il loro lavoro  

 

ma effettivamente è così, se leggi le note di release e i commenti dei dev: avevano deciso di lasciare X11-7.1 in ~arch per x86 e amd64, che sono le due architetture dove si usano i driver binari nVidia e Ati, a causa dei casini che questi driver generavano.

stando così i fatti e dal momento che adesso sono stati rilasciati, deduco che hanno risolto i problemi

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Cosa secondo me opinabile visto che non tutti usano i driver binari ati o nvidia  
> 
> Sarebbe come dire che i developer di xorg si smazzano per rilasciare una relase stabile e gli viene mascherata solo perchï¿½ ALTRI che rilasciano driver esterni e closed-source non fanno il loro lavoro  

 

Non tutti sicuramente, ma la maggior parte penso. Credo che gli sviluppatori l'hanno fatto per gli utenti, in modo tale che potevano usare tranquillamente i driver binari accelerati senza andare a mascherare xorg-7.1. Tanto alla fine non cambia un granchÃ© per chi usa i driver open.

----------

## MajinJoko

se può essere utile la mia esperianza, ho aggiornato a xorg 7.1 stamattina, fino a ieri con i driver binari di nvidia andava tutto da dio, invece oggi, l'accelerazione risulta attiva  *Quote:*   

> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> ...

 

peccato che  *Quote:*   

> glxgears
> 
> 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.343 FPS
> 
> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.840 FPS
> ...

 

che sono veramente dei valori penosi.

Non so se possa essere uno di quei problemi causati dai driver binari di cui parlate qui sopra, ma visto che di errori nei log di Xorg non ne vedo, mi viene da pensare che forse è davvero colpa loro..

ciao

----------

## Luca89

Non credo proprio, i driver nvidia funzionano benissimo con xorg-7.1, avrai sbagliato qualcosa tu.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Non credo proprio, i driver nvidia funzionano benissimo con xorg-7.1, avrai sbagliato qualcosa tu.

 

cosa possibilissima, solo che.. aggiorni Xorg, tieni traccia delle modifiche allo xorg.conf, dai "eselect opengl set nvidia".. a me non sembra di aver sbagliato. Beh, pazienza, ci sbatterò la testa un altra volta.

----------

## bandreabis

Nemmeno a me funziona xorg con i drivers closed... non parte nemmeno kdm.

Ma forse perchè io sto usando ati-drivers-8.24.8 che erano i soli a funzionare con la mia scheda.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> Non so se possa essere uno di quei problemi causati dai driver binari di cui parlate qui sopra, ma visto che di errori nei log di Xorg non ne vedo, mi viene da pensare che forse è davvero colpa loro...

 

però, gente... io non vorrei dire, ma non mi sembra una cosa giusta lamentarsi contro i produttori di hardware. loro sono liberi di fare quello che gli pare.

piuttosto sono gli utenti che, nel momento in cui sanno che Ati e nVidia obbligano ad utilizzare driver binari, non dovrebbero acquistare schede di quei due produttori. questione semplicissima. oltretutto esistono anche i driver open, che però qualcuno sceglie di non usare perché meno performanti.

...ma diciamoci la verità: se uno con il computer CI LAVORA SERIAMENTE, non gli interessa quanti FPS riesce a fare la sua scheda video.

----------

## bandreabis

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ...ma diciamoci la verità: se uno con il computer CI LAVORA SERIAMENTE, non gli interessa quanti FPS riesce a fare la sua scheda video.

 

Quote!

Ma qualcuno vuole giocarci... e non ci vedo nulla di male.  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...ma diciamoci la verità: se uno con il computer CI LAVORA SERIAMENTE, non gli interessa quanti FPS riesce a fare la sua scheda video.

 

Dipende da che lavoro fai  :Wink: 

Se la tua è una render station o usi sw 3D magari un poco di accelazione hw ti serve  :Wink: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Non so se possa essere uno di quei problemi causati dai driver binari di cui parlate qui sopra, ma visto che di errori nei log di Xorg non ne vedo, mi viene da pensare che forse è davvero colpa loro... 
> 
> però, gente... io non vorrei dire, ma non mi sembra una cosa giusta lamentarsi contro i produttori di hardware. loro sono liberi di fare quello che gli pare.
> 
> piuttosto sono gli utenti che, nel momento in cui sanno che Ati e nVidia obbligano ad utilizzare driver binari, non dovrebbero acquistare schede di quei due produttori. questione semplicissima. oltretutto esistono anche i driver open, che però qualcuno sceglie di non usare perché meno performanti.
> ...

 

non vorrei esser stato frainteso. il mio post non voleva essere un attacco ai driver binari o che altro. non mi lamento di Nvidia (che fino ad oggi è andata sembre benissimo). piuttosto un vedere se anche ad altri si presentava il problema.

Il tuo ragionamento non è sbagliato, ma onestamente, pur interessandomi poco i FPS ora, ho ANCHE intenzione di giocare col pc, quindi prima o poi cercherò di risolvere questa caduta di prestazioni.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non vorrei essere frainteso nemmeno io.

ho preso il tuo post come pretesto, ma non era una critica rivolta a te... ma in generale  :Wink: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Quote:*   

> $ glxgears
> 
> 20882 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4176.376 FPS
> 
> 23935 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4786.886 FPS
> ...

 

 :Cool: 

ho risolto. Era Nvidia-settings, che caricavo in automatico all'avvio. Ho aggiornato nvidia-settings e rimosso ~.nvidia-settings-rc, reimpostato e riaggiunto ai processi in auto-avvio. e ora va.

Se può essere utile a qualcuno..

Buona serata

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però, gente... io non vorrei dire, ma non mi sembra una cosa giusta lamentarsi contro i produttori di hardware. loro sono liberi di fare quello che gli pare.
> 
> piuttosto sono gli utenti che, nel momento in cui sanno che Ati e nVidia obbligano ad utilizzare driver binari, non dovrebbero acquistare schede di quei due produttori. questione semplicissima. oltretutto esistono anche i driver open, che però qualcuno sceglie di non usare perché meno performanti.
> ...

 

io per esempio lavoro PESANTEMENTE con grafica 3d, ma le mie finanze mi hanno permesso solo una ati x300. ci si accontenta per quello che passa il convento!  :Wink: 

cmq a me interessa cacchio che vada + veloce possibile!!

...senza offesa....

ciao

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   NON LO FAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeee 
> 
> X11-7.1 non era stato stabilizzato su x86 e amd64 proprio per via dei problemi con i dirver binari.
> 
> adesso pare che questi problemi siano risolti, altrimenti non avrebbero reso stabili i pacchetti, non trovi?
> ...

 

Non trovo.

E infatti non funzionano.

Non è un fatto di architetture, è un fatto di Scheda Video perticolare. Io e bandreabis abbiamo la stessa scheda, e infatti adesso abbiamo gli stessi problemi. E' la ATI che, probabilmente, sta "abbandonando" il supporto a questa scheda.

----------

## matttions

Io ho una radeon Mobility R9 [chip x300] ed i driver ATI nuovi 8.29.6 non funziona l'accellerazione 3D. Cosa che prima andava.

che stress però....

Non è una cosa normale.....

un aggiornamento dovrebbe migliorare le situazione, non peggiorarla....  :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Sad: 

----------

## Luca89

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Io ho una radeon Mobility R9 [chip x300] ed i driver ATI nuovi 8.29.6 non funziona l'accellerazione 3D. Cosa che prima andava.
> 
> che stress perï¿½....
> 
> Non ï¿½ una cosa normale.....
> ...

 

Bhe, la colpa Ã¨ tutta di ATI...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Io ho una radeon Mobility R9 [chip x300] ed i driver ATI nuovi 8.29.6 non funziona l'accellerazione 3D. Cosa che prima andava.
> 
> che stress però....
> 
> Non è una cosa normale.....
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  io ho una x300, sinceramente mi va tutto.

ammetto che glxgears non mi da granche' di risultati, ma la roba funzia a meraviglia.

penso sia un problema di glxgears, infatti i programmi di grafica sembrano andare anche + veloci. uso i driver binari v.29

mah

hai seguito alla LETTERA la guida di gentoo?

io si e a me funzia....

----------

## Scen

I risultati di glxgears sono da prendere con le megapinze  :Confused: 

Piuttosto è meglio verificare le prestazioni 3D direttamente con un videogioco dedicato  :Cool: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

E io che ho xorg modulare aggiornato a ieri e ati-driver 8.29 (mi pare, comunque gli ultimi in portage) e mi dice che l'ABI non corrisponde, cosa dovrei fare? Uffa.

----------

## Luca89

Hai provato a ricompilare i driver ati?

----------

## lowerstring

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   $ glxgears
> 
> 20882 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4176.376 FPS
> 
> 23935 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4786.886 FPS
> ...

 

Dopo l'aggiornamento anche io sono rimasto senza accelerazione grafica, continuo ad avere il logo dell'nvidia all'avvio ma il direct rendering risulta disattivato, la prova del nove è che googleearth lamenta di essere in modalità emulazione grafica. Ho controllato l'avvio di nvidia-settings ma non lo avevo al boot. Tu stai usando i driver open? Io sono su un x86, geforce 5500 FX con xorg 7.1 e driver proprietari nvidia 8774. Sai darmi altre info su come poter risolvere? grazie, ciao

----------

## lowerstring

Mi rispondo da solo. Ho appena reistallato i driver closed source, stessa versione (tra l'altro sul sito nvidia è specificato il pieno supporto a xorg 7.1), è tornato tutto alla normalità, spero sia utile a qualcuno.

----------

## Luca89

 *lowerstring wrote:*   

> Mi rispondo da solo. Ho appena reistallato i driver closed source, stessa versione (tra l'altro sul sito nvidia ï¿½ specificato il pieno supporto a xorg 7.1), ï¿½ tornato tutto alla normalitï¿½, spero sia utile a qualcuno.

 

Infatti, anche se si tratta di binari credo che qualche cosa la fanno per abbinarsi alla giusta ABI, quindi vanno ricompilati dopo l'aggiornamento.

----------

## GabrieleB

io ho ATI X300 (grrrrr...) e nel file di log mi trovo:

```
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

nonche'

```
glxgears

3877 frames in 5.0 seconds = 772.376 FPS

3890 frames in 5.1 seconds = 764.826 FPS

3891 frames in 5.1 seconds = 764.457 FPS

3890 frames in 5.1 seconds = 761.559 FPS

3891 frames in 5.1 seconds = 767.561 FPS

3890 frames in 5.1 seconds = 763.334 FPS

```

premetto che ho ricompilato gli ati-drivers dopo aver emerso xorg 7.1

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GabrieleB

ok, mi sono ripassato l'ATI-howto facendo tutto daccapo ...

ora ho:

```
glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

(prima era a "No")

e

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

ma anche:

```

glxgears

1245 frames in 5.0 seconds = 248.895 FPS

1250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 249.980 FPS

```

sempre piu'   :Confused:  e anche   :Shocked: 

----------

